# Expressing Joining and being wih.



## Inglip

Can someone explain 'sama' and expressing joining and being with. 

I have been unsuccessful in finding an explanation of it. I just want to check, because I am a bit confused and not confident using 'joining/sama'

Magsama and isama means to take along.

Nagsama tayo ni Jame sa party kagabi - We brought James with us to the party last night
Isama mo ng mga bolla sa football bukas - Bring with you some footballs to the football tomorrow.

And, sumama means to join another

Sasama ako kay Peter mamaya - I will join Peter later
Sumama tayo ng party kina Lisa at Jess - Let us join Lisa and Jess at the party.


I hope that is correct. I have trouble with the word 'with' though. I think the word is 'kasama' if I were to make a fair guess.

So, I hope these are correct:

Jay is the one with me - Jay ang kasama ko
I am watching a film with Clair - Nanonood ako ng movie kasama si Clair
I will party with friends - Mag-paparty ako kasama mga kaibigan

Thanks for input.


----------



## Lhyn

hi!
I'm not so good in tagalog because this is not my native language but i think i can help you a bit.

Nagsama tayo ni James sa party kagabi - this has different meaning - you've been together with James at the party last night.

Isinama natin si James sa party kagabi - We brought James with us to the party last night

We usually put prefix on the root word "SAMA". The meaning will change depending on how you use it in a sentence.

Kasama - together with
Isama, magsama - bring along 
Sumama - goes along
Nagsama - been together

But then again, it depends on how you use it in a sentence.

hope this will help.


----------



## akocmwn

Here's mine:

Tagalog word "SAMA" can be used with various kind of sentences depending on the usage.

For example: 
** Sasama ka ba sa amin? - Are you going to JOIN us?
** Gusto ko palagi kitang kasama. - I want TO BE WITH you always. 
** Palagi akong masaya kapag kasama ko ang aking pamilya. - I always feel happy BEING WITH my family.


----------



## Cake.

The root word _sama_ literally means "go with".

Like what Lhyn said, the meaning changes depending on the prefix. In addition to what she already said:

_Sumama_ - "come along" as in _Sumama ka sa akin kung gusto mong mabuhay_ (Come with me if you want to live) or "went with" as in _Sumama siya sa kanila_ (He went with them). The first is used when directly talking to the person you're inviting along.

_Nagsama_ literally does mean "brought along" but most of the time, it is used to connote a relationship as in _Nagsama sila noon_ (They were together [in a relationship] before). Instead of _nagsama_ to say "brought along", we most often use _isinama/sinama_ (_isinama_ is the complete word but is often shortened to _sinama_ when used in casual, everyday conversation). So to fix your sentence above, the following is the correct way to say it:

_Sinama namin si James sa party kagabi_ (We brought James to the party last night). - The way the sentence is formed indicates that this is being said to someone who was not present at the said party so _namin_ is used instead of _natin_. Both _namin_ and _natin_ mean "we" but _natin_ includes the person being talked to while _namin_ excludes. Also, on your sentence, you used _tayo_ but that means "us" when translated literally.

Furthermore, _sama_ and all it's forms are only used to refer to people. It may also be used to refer to animals like pets but never for objects except satirically. Here's a longer list of _sama_ derivatives:

_magkasama/kasama_  - with as in _Magkasama kami ni James_ (James and I are together) and _Kasama ko si James_ (James is with me/I'm with James)
_magkakasama_ - with but in plural as in _Magkakasama kami nila James at Joe kagabi_ (James, Joe, and I were together last night). It is also important to note that _magkasama/kasama_ and _magkakasama_ may be used in present and past tense. So for the example above, you simply remove the time modifier _kagabi_ and the sentence becomes present tense (James, Joe, and I are together). _Kasama _may also be used but must follow the proper syntax as in _Kasama ko si _James_ at _Joe (I'm with James and Joe).
_isama_ - bring along as in _Isama mo si James_ ([You] Bring James along) and _Isama natin si James_ (Let's bring James along)
_isinama/sinama_ - brought along as in _Sinama ko si James_ (I brought James along)
_isasama_ - will bring along as in _Isasama ko si James_ (I will bring James along)
_sasama_ - will go with as in _Sasama ako kay James_ (I will go with James)
_isinasama_ - want to or trying to bring along as in _Isinasama ko si James_ (I'm trying to bring James along) and _Isinisama ako ni _James (James wants me to come along)
_sama-sama_ - all together as in _Sama-sama tayong pumunta doon_ (Let's all go there together)

I'm not sure I got them all but anyway, if you need anything clarified further, just say so.


----------



## mataripis

joining= nagsama (for long term)  ,being with= nagsama/nagkasama (in one occasion)


----------



## rempress

"Magsama and isama means to take along." Yes you are correct, "isama" means to take or bring along. 
But use "magsama" when you are referring to a non-particular person or persons and should be followed by "ka" (YOU singular) or "kayo" (YOU plural). Example: "Magsama ka/kayo ng kaibigan" which means "Bring along a friend". "Kaibigan" here refers to anybody.
"Isama" is used when you are referring to a particular person or persons and should be followed by "mo" (YOU singular) or "nyo" (YOU plural). Example: "Isama mo/nyo si Alan."

Nagsama tayo ni Jame sa party kagabi - We brought James with us to the party last night
First, the sentence here is incorrect. The correct translation is "Isinama namin si James sa party kagabi. Be careful in saying "nagsama" because it could mean "lived-in together" as in an intimate relationship under one roof.

Isama mo ng mga bolla sa football bukas - Bring with you some footballs to the football tomorrow.
Again, Tagalog sentence here is incorrect. It should be "Magdala ka ng ilang bola sa footbal bukas."
Use "isama" and "magsama" when you are referring to persons only but they are also acceptable when used for pets or animals.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks for explaining this


----------

